# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Người tiêu dùng nhiệt tình hưởng ứng “3 Xanh” tại VinMart

## phuong_hanh3112

*Đồng tình và ủng hộ bằng những hành động rất thiết thực là cách của nhiều khách hàng tham gia vào chiến dịch 3 Xanh của hệ thống VinMart & VinMart+. Có người còn sẵn sàng bỏ tiền để mua hàng trăm chiếc túi “VinMart xanh” tặng các khách hàng khác với mong muốn lan toả thông điệp bảo vệ môi trường.*



Hệ thống siêu thị VinMart và VinMart+ vừa chính thức đồng loạt hành động “3 Xanh” bảo vệ môi trường” với các giải pháp tổng thể gồm: VinMart Xanh, Khách hàng Xanh và Nhà cung cấp Xanh. Đây là điều mà chưa một hệ thống siêu thị nào tại Việt Nam làm được trong các chiến dịch bảo vệ môi trường.



Đến VinMart & VinMart+những ngày này, nhiều người không khỏi thích thú khi “không gian xanh” tràn ngập khắp siêu thị với nhiều thông điệp ý nghĩa như một lời nhắc nhở để khách hàng đừng quên bảo vệ môi trường.

2.200 điểm bán lẻ VinMart & VinMart+ đồng loạt giảm thiểu hoặc thay thế các vật liệu nhựa sử dụng 1 lần bằng các vật phẩm thân thiện với môi trường trong hoạt động vận hành của mình.



Không chỉ thay thế toàn bộ túi siêu thị là túi tự hủy sinh học đạt tiêu chuẩn của bộ TNMT Việt Nam; các quầy phục vụ ăn uống – giải khát sử dụng ống hút giấy, găng tay dùng trong sản xuất, vận hành cũng là loại tự hủy sinh học… Các loại khay xốp đang sử dụng cho sản phẩm tươi sống cũng được thay thế từng bước bằng khay bã mía với màng bọc thực phẩm tự huỷ sinh học. Đây là một trong những cải tiến lớn nhất tại VinMart & VinMart+ được khách hàng ủng hộ nhiệt tình.



_Được làm từ bã mía, khay__ sẽ dễ phân hủy trong môi trường tự nhiên và khó bị chảy khi gặp nhiệt độ cao, không phát sinh các chất độc hại gây ung thư cho người tiêu dùng._

Những “khách hàng xanh” đầu tiên đồng hành cùng VinMart, từ chối sử dụng túi nilon dùng một lần tại quầy thu ngân thích thú khi được tặng túi VinMart sử dụng nhiều lần. Không chỉ vậy, mỗi “khách hàng xanh” còn lập tức được tặng 1.000 đồng vào hoá đơn cho hành động nhỏ nhưng ý nghĩa lớn của mình. Chỉ sau 3 ngày phát động, đã có tới hơn 22.000 hoá đơn mua hàng thân thiện với môi trường được thống kê tại hệ thống siêu thị VinMart & cửa hàng VinMart+.



Hành động dành cho “Khách hàng Xanh” của chuỗi Siêu thị có quy mô số 1 thị trường hiện nay ngay lập tức đã truyền cảm hứng tới một khách hàng đặc biệt tại siêu thị VinMart Hà Đông (Hà Nội), chị Nguyễn Thị Minh Nguyệt đã không tiếc tiền khi bỏ ra hơn 1 triệu đồng mua tới 150 chiếc túi môi trường dùng nhiều lần của VinMart để hưởng ứng chiến dịch không dùng túi nilon dùng 1 lần. Điều thú vị là chị Nguyệt còn rất hào phóng tặng lại nhiều chiếc túi cho các khách hàng khác không quen trong Siêu thị.





VinMart “chuẩn xanh” còn đặc biệt hơn nữa khi toàn bộ các điểm bán VinMart và VinMart+ trở thành những địa chỉ thu hồi pin đã qua sử dụng thay vì thải ra môi trường, gây ô nhiễm đất và nguồn nước. Các kệ thu gom pin được đặt ngay trước lối đi vào Siêu thị thu hút sự chú ý của nhiều khách hàng và các bạn nhỏ.

Không chỉ tạo nên những “Siêu thị xanh”, khích lệ người mua sắm trở thành “Khách hàng xanh”, tại mỗi điểm bán của chuỗi siêu thị VinMart còn có một khu vực riêng mang tên WE CARE – nơi bày bán các sản phẩm organic, 100% tự nhiên của các “Nhà cung cấp Xanh”. Theo đó, VinMart và VinMart+ sẽ hỗ trợ tối đa cho những đối tác cung ứng các sản phẩm thân thiện với môi trường bằng nhiều chính sách đặc biệt như bán hàng không lợi nhuận, quyền lợi ưu tiên trưng bày và quyền lợi về quảng cáo, nhận diện *thương hiệu* tại siêu thị, cửa hàng.

Độ phủ rộng khắp cả nước với hơn 2.200 điểm bán lẻ, phục vụ hơn 20 triệu lượt khách hàng mỗi tháng, loạt hành động cùng khách hàng và các nhà cung cấp chung tay bảo vệ môi trường của VinMart & VinMart+ đang lan tỏa mạnh mẽ xu hướng tiêu dùng Xanh trong cộng đồng người tiêu dùng Việt Nam hiện đạị.

----------

